# Here is mine.



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)




----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Continued*


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Continued*


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice loft and aviary.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a nice open loft and aviary. what type of hardware cloth are you using for all the openings?


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I really like that, good job.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

love it love it


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Skyeking said:


> That is a nice open loft and aviary. what type of hardware cloth are you using for all the openings?


A little bit of everything. Most of it is wraped with 1/2". I also used some 1/4" to cover openings where rodents can get it. I used the small pvc coated chicken wire for the roof/trap portion.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Your loft look nice


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks all. I couldn't have done it without all the pictures and great ideas I got on this forum.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

VERY NICE!  I like the openness


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice loft and very nice looking aviary


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*Thanks for the kind words!*



Sunne said:


> Nice loft and very nice looking aviary


The only thing thats really bothering me is the red stain I used. I swear the picture on the bucket didn't look remotely close to that picnic table color. I was going for a light red color.....argh! Darn home depot guy!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice loft. I Like the red color


----------

